# Event of the year - The GTROC Annual Awards Dinner and AGM!



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right folks, it is here, the night you have all been waiting for. A night to put on your best GT-R glad rags, meet up with all your fellow GT-R owners from R32 right through to big power R35 mental machines and beyond.

The event is to be held on Saturday October 22nd in a Central England location (close to M1 and M6 routes) at a 4 * Golf and Spa resort.

After weeks of negotiating and threatening them that Max Boost was going to be guest of honour unless they dropped the prices we have negotiated a fabulous rate. Dinner, Bed and Breakfast for a standard double room for a couple attending the AGM will be under £140!!

The Spa will be available during the afternoon for AGM attendees spouses, partners, civil marriage life partners etc etc to entice them along for a weekend away and a good run out.

Initial plans (and subject to exciting new updates) are:

Saturday AM - Golf if people wish
Saturday lunchtime - Gather for front of house photo shoot (bring your polishing rags - this will be space limited)
Saturday Afternoon - GTROC Annual General Meeting
Saturday Evening - GTROC Annual Awards Dinner (3 courses) in private dining room with awards, speeches and much merriment
Sunday morning - recover and golf if people wish

There are lots of fabulous updates and surprises to come but can't get you all of a frenzy all at once so watch this space!

Price - well for full details, room upgrade options and more news follow this thread in the members area. Obviously the AGM and Annual Awards Dinner is for GTROC members only so there is your excuse to join.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/150763-event-year-gtroc-annual-awards-dinner-agm.html#post1451120

Don't miss out sign up today!

Check back regularly for updates and new additions to the evening festivities.

Rog.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Could we make Sticky please Mooki sir?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

BBUUMMPPP!! Can someone please make this sticky ;-) And not in a normal Internet sticky sort of way - am right out of keyboard wipes!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

10 Rooms booked already - come on chaps and chapesses should be a great night.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan have confirmed they will be sending someone to the dinner


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent news - some surprises in the offing over the next two weeks - 18 people confirmed already so should be one of the biggest events of the year.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right folks to confirm the AGM room and dinner tickets will be placed in the shop over the next couple of weeks.

Please sign. If you are coming and also if you are interested in playing in the inaugural GTROC 9 hole golf championships (like the US Masters only with less talent) to be held on the Saturday morning.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TICKETS IN THE SHOP FOLKS!!!

Yes the excitement is here - sign up now and then add your name in members area thread to say paid up please.

Cheers

Rog.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Paid...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Slightly off topic, is there a nominations process for the awards?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not off-topic at all. The awards will be managed the same way as they have always been, with exception (obviously) for the new awards. Whilst we are happy to take suggestions from current GTR Owners Club members the ultimate decision rests with the elected officers of the club. They probably have better insight than everyone else as to who has put the most effort in and who has done the most to deserve the award. Often it is not the visible effort but all the unsung work that makes the difference


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

BBUMMPP - Here we go folks - I have been to the venue and all final bookings sorted. around 35 people going so far let's get it to 50 and a really big night to remember!

Here is the venue, and the view form the terrace for drinks reception...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> The Spa will be available during the afternoon for AGM attendees spouses, partners, civil marriage life partners etc etc to entice them along for a weekend away and a good run out.


Rog, could you bring some hooters girls for the spa please, sod the life partners....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> Rog, could you bring some hooters girls for the spa please, sod the life partners....


:thumbsup:


----------

